
BeamNG.drive – Traffic - doener
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PAzk5HHVp7M
======
zelon88
I remember before bng the developers had an open source project called Rigs Of
Rods.

Watching the original trailer for bng was surreal back then. The game was
easily worth the money and works pretty good on linux with some messing around
with Proton.

